# Dikhololo



## Magic1962 (May 11, 2012)

I in no way am cutting down a fellow Tug person or their sales ad, I am trying to gain information, since I DO travel to Tanzania, for mission work about every three years.... I saw in the all bargain basement this listing for Dikhololo in South Africa...  I thought I read in other threads to stay away from Time Shares in Africa because the owners are doing some really awful things and making the timeshare worthless????  could I please be given some direction...  thanks  Dave


----------



## skimble (May 11, 2012)

I don't know a lot about it, but I think there are some resorts like Seapointer that have been driven under by corporate entities that seek to buy out the property.  
This post is better suited for the SA boards.


----------



## dundey (May 12, 2012)

The ones you want to watch are any SA timeshare that are owned or managed by First Resorts.

There are many that are very reputable, such as Glenmore Sands, and many others.


----------



## Carolinian (May 13, 2012)

Dikhololo is NOT one of the resorts in the clutches of Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont, although he made an unsuccesfull attempt to take it over a couple of years ago.  First Resorts is his managment company.

Dikhololo is independent and run by a member-controlled boards which hires its own management.


----------

